# Neo-baroque violin pieces?



## lovelife111 (May 21, 2019)

Do you know any neo-baroque violin pieces composed by 20th or 21st century composers?


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Alfred Schnittke's Suite in the old Style (1972)

1.Pastorale
2.Balletto
3.Minuetto
4.Fuga
5.Pantomima

The original is for violin and piano (or harpsichord), but there are other arrangements too.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Pieces by members of _Vox Sæculorum_, the international society of contemporary composers writing in the Baroque style, may be of interest:


----------

